# Посоветуйте баян)



## shilka (14 Фев 2011)

И еще бывают ли баяны firotti, barcarola, weltmeister готово-выборными? Если да то какие

*shilka*,


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2011)

Нет!Не бывают!


----------



## vbaev (14 Фев 2011)

*zet10*,
я бы не был так категоричен?
в нашей стране выборную клавиатуру ставят куда угодно))
были бы деньги


----------



## shilka (14 Фев 2011)

спасибо, но главный вопрос готово-выборный баян до 25000 желательно пятирядный. P.S. про Рубины не писать


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2011)

vbaev писал:


> в нашей стране выборную клавиатуру ставят куда угодно))
> были бы деньги


Ну с дури можно вставить эту самую клавиатуру хоть в энное место!!Вопрос был как я понял ставят ли от производителя!?...На тех моделях которые указаны в топике этого нет!Тут надо брать либо итальянца(что дорого),либо китайца(что не советую),поэтому играйте пока на "Рубине",а денег поднакопите,там уже и разговор другой будет!


----------



## vbaev (14 Фев 2011)

на крайняк можно "ясную поляну" найти. уж лучше "Рубина"
хотя в ценах на баяны не силен, но мне кажется, что она подороже 25000


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2011)

vbaev писал:


> хотя в ценах на баяны не силен, но мне кажется, что она подороже 25000


В два раза это точно))


----------



## vbaev (14 Фев 2011)

ну вот)
да вообще, глупо хотеть пятирядный, готово-выборный за 25000)


----------



## zet10 (14 Фев 2011)

Хотеть не вредно))


----------



## bombastic (15 Фев 2011)

у меня товарищ один приобрел россию неплохово сост. цельную за 7 тр.
правда у алкаша какого то. Ищите дилеров в своем районе -)
народный инструмент можно выторговать наконец


----------



## shilka (15 Фев 2011)

спасибо!


----------

